# Safeguard flying inspectors in.......



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Around the 1st of November one of my brokers was contacted by a Safeguard inspector whom was trying to find a property. They flew him in from Wisconsin for 5 days to do QC's. He gets a call today from a different SG inspector now. This one was flown in from Las Vegas. Unreal the $$$$$ they waste when the brokers and Fannie inspectors are already telling SG they are doing a chitty job. Thing is NOTHING changes even after they have been through here!! Tomorrow i have to take one of my brokers clients to a property on my Snowmobiles as the last 1/2 mile has not been plowed AT ALL this year and the snow is 2' deep!! I would have plowed this for $175 net to me every snowfall which we have had 3 so far and told the one time vendor co-ordinator this in October but NNNNOOOO! Now the local vendor has turned in a bid north of $1,000 to plow it! Is Safeguard a bunch of idiots or what? Is Fannie a bunch of idiots to continue using them?? They are costing Fannie WAAAAY more in the long run than they should. It's also taking them 2-3 weeks to even start on a property!!! Unreal.................


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Cost savings. Met a Fannie "spot check" appraiser from Florida yesterday...in Iowa. Nice fella...said he smiles all the way to the bank (to deposit his checks).


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Cost savings. Met a Fannie "spot check" appraiser from Florida yesterday...in Iowa. Nice fella...said he smiles all the way to the bank (to deposit his checks).


The point is why bother sending qc's in the first place because obviously they don't give a damn about these properties as nothing is ever done. My friend got nailed today by this guy 150 miles south of here on a property telling him he had to remove debris in a shed that wasn't even part of this property in the broker told him and he told safeguard that this shed is not even part of the property. He also got nailed on another property that's got a 6 foot by 4 foot thermal pane window with the inside pain cracked and taped by the previous homeowner. Safeguard wants him to board it and the property closes the middle of next week and besides the broker told him from the get go to leave it alone as boarding it would look like crap. This whole business is just a huge circle jerk any more. If we would start to get some consistent snow I wouldn't need any of this work but as of right now I've got to do what I've got to do to survive.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Around the 1st of November one of my brokers was contacted by a Safeguard inspector whom was trying to find a property. They flew him in from Wisconsin for 5 days to do QC's. He gets a call today from a different SG inspector now. This one was flown in from Las Vegas. Unreal the $$$$$ they waste when the brokers and Fannie inspectors are already telling SG they are doing a chitty job. Thing is NOTHING changes even after they have been through here!! Tomorrow i have to take one of my brokers clients to a property on my Snowmobiles as the last 1/2 mile has not been plowed AT ALL this year and the snow is 2' deep!! I would have plowed this for $175 net to me every snowfall which we have had 3 so far and told the one time vendor co-ordinator this in October but NNNNOOOO! Now the local vendor has turned in a bid north of $1,000 to plow it! Is Safeguard a bunch of idiots or what? Is Fannie a bunch of idiots to continue using them?? They are costing Fannie WAAAAY more in the long run than they should. It's also taking them 2-3 weeks to even start on a property!!! Unreal.................


Why should they care? This falls on SG's back. And when those pipes break, it will go on to the contractors back who didn't get to it. Fannie got a few billion in free tax payer money. Why cry about a few million in loses that you can pin on someone else? They're too big to fail because taxes are going up.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> The point is why bother sending to you season the first place because I obviously they don't give a damn about these properties as nothing is ever done. My friend got nailed today by this guy 150 miles south of here on a property telling him he had to remove debris in a shed that wasn't even part of this property in the broker told him and his told safeguard that this **** is not even part of the property. He also got nailed on another property that's got a 6 foot by 4 foot thermal pane window with the inside pain cracked and Kate by the previous homeowner. Safeguard wants him to board it and the property closes the middle of next week and besides the broker told him from the get go to leave it alone at boarding it would look like crap. This whole business is just a huge circle jerk any more. If we would start to get some consistent snow I wouldn't need any of this work but as of right now I've got to do what I've got to do to survive.


Also, FAS used to do this in 2008 and 2009 when they were warned about losing the FNMA work. This might be a blessing for you amigo.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I know Mr Mtnmtnmen and I KNOW that YOU KNOW that money & common sense means absolutely zip.


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

FAS was known for flying "inspectors" all over the country. "Inspectors" were has no background in REO work and were telling me in the field and phone calls where to put smokes/cos when they are flying in from out of state. They never provided me a paper trail with request so nothing was done then I provided them with state and local smoke/co codes and FAS still wrote me up. Inspector is like being a weatherman they can be wrong all the time and still have job security, untill you employer you refuse to travel across country. :thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Diallo185 said:


> FAS was known for flying "inspectors" all over the country. "Inspectors" were has no background in REO work and were telling me in the field and phone calls where to put smokes/cos when they are flying in from out of state. They never provided me a paper trail with request so nothing was done then I provided them with state and local smoke/co codes and FAS still wrote me up. Inspector is like being a weatherman they can be wrong all the time and still have job security, untill you employer you refuse to travel across country. :thumbsup:


Weird. Whenever there was an issue, we would have photos showing us what needed to be addressed and given 48 hours to fix.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

These inspectors are not the typical $6 per house guys that got scooped up into a jet. These are former contractors/employees that SG hires and puts them in an office with a door. First time I had ever been cited for not dusting the top of a water heater was by one of them. Had the demeanor of a detective on a case. They get a title and a lobotomy that Safeguard is the end all. Please....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> I know Mr Mtnmtnmen and I KNOW that YOU KNOW that money & common sense means absolutely zip.


 
Common Sense is so rare is is a Superpower.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> The point is why bother sending qc's in the first place because obviously they don't give a damn about these properties as nothing is ever done.





AMS is no better, you know which national I do QCs for.

I can report filthy properties, trash, foundation weeds, and hazards............

The ONLY thing that might get done is the trash. They never get sent back to do a proper janitorial, the hazards remain.
I'm talking about a hazard like falling off a porch that is too high with no railing.


----------

